# looking for tent for our webelos scouts...



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

Afternoon 2coolers, This is catfishingharry, Im the webelos den leader for my sons den, It is their time to camp together as a den in the great outdoors, and you know as well as I do, they will be horsing around for half the night, ha ha anyways, Ive got 20 scouts total, we can break them into groups and let them experience how to camp out together before becoming boy scouts in 2 years. Im looking to see if anyone may have a tent within reason that they may not use as much, and, once they become boy scouts, we can pass off the tents to the next webelo dens behind us. Thanks 2coolers, Catfishingharry pasadena,tx


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes I have a tent that you can have.......I think I have everything for it.....just come and get it......I live north of Baytown


----------



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

*Troutslayer you are 2cool!!*

Thank you from the webelos, i,ve sent you a message, have a great weekend!!


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

I am Quartermaster for our Troop and for our District. We dont have any tents to offer but I do have some direction.....

Find out who your Unit Commissioner is, he/she should be able to assist with ALL your needs. If you cant find a UC find out who the District Executive is for your District and call that person at the main Scout office. You may have an AREA Quartermaster as well. He/she would have access to District inventory.

Is there a Troop or Troops nearby that your Webelos may be considering joining? Contact those Scoutmasters and plead your case. They may even have a Den Chief who would help out in the leadership.

When/if you are ready to purchase new, check out Scout Direct and set up an account. http://www.scoutdirect.com/index.htm They are the OEM for ALPS Mountaineering. Scout Units get a HUGE discount on their gear and it's quality stuff. We have 10 of the Zephyr 3 tents and I'm fixin' to order 2 more.

PM me if you need any help at SHAC.....and thanks to troutslayer for helping out.


----------



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thanks for all your info, I will start looking into it, See ya Harry


----------



## boats-r-me (Nov 14, 2008)

hhheeellppp......


----------

